# How to trace mobile phone location in India



## shakunim (Feb 12, 2009)

Check this web application, you can automatically determine the mobile phone location and service provider details using this,
*www.hacktrix.com/trace-mobile-phone-location-and-service-provider-details/index.php


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

or you can use your unique mobile identification number, register a case in your nearest police station, they alert all service providers, and your mobile can be traced to a location if it tries to connect with a service provider.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

^^I think it's just for locating the circle to which the phone connection belongs, not the current location of phone


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^It can also be used by the service provider to record calls made from the mobile to help determine the thief's identity.

Anyway, this app also only determines the state, service provider and type of connection.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 12, 2009)

And it also does not detect numbers that were registered lately. I can't get my 3 months old Vodafone number detected there, although the older BSNL one works just fine.

Also it seems they have a good way to show those error messages,
*i39.tinypic.com/dy6kxe.jpg​


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, a loooong time ago I got aforwarded mail which had an all purpose excel. That excel had a worksheet with such facility or EXACT facility.
but d thing is that it did require only first five digits of ur mobile no.


----------



## Coool (Feb 12, 2009)

shakunim said:


> Check this web application, you can automatically determine the mobile phone location and service provider details using this,
> *www.hacktrix.com/trace-mobile-phone-location-and-service-provider-details/index.php



Try 'mobile number locator' soft.........it also automatically determine the mobile phone location and service provider details with out the need of INTERNET......


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

@rhitwick
This one? *coai.in/docs/MSC CODES Jan.09.xls


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

No, not that one.
If our forum attachment facility working u can check it here.
Its very useful


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Attachment is downloadable   but not opening


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

Can winrar fix zip files, if it can, try with it.
it will work then.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Don't have WinRAR
and RARLabs don't provide LinRAR . Using linux.


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 12, 2009)

Haha.. OP's link is a load of crap. Anyone can find the SIM circle. I thought he had a way to figure out the current location of a subscriber based on information (hacked or otherwise) from the MSP cells.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

^^I had also thought the same. They are using the word Geolocate to misguide visitors.


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 12, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Don't have WinRAR
> and RARLabs don't provide LinRAR . Using linux.


Use unrar.

sudo apt-get install unrar
unrar x file.rar


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^I had also thought the same. They are using the word Geolocate to misguide visitors.


If u want d excel i can mail u...

or wait till I go home, host it in skydrive...then...


----------



## maxmk (Feb 12, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Attachment is downloadable   but not opening


Facing the same problem.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah right... police. I lodged a complaint with Andheri police station 4 months ago when my N73 ME got stolen, till date no call from them or any information from them and when i went there they yell at me saying "mein bola na phone karega tumko, kitna bar bolneka". 

What pricks they are!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

Could download zip file in linux, but on windows, attachment.php is what I am getting. Attachments stop working again on this forum?


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 12, 2009)

Works fine in Opera 10 on Win7.

Anyhow, I've reupped the file to mediafire. Click HERE to download rhitwick's xls sheet.

EDIT:
Nm, the file is corrupted.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> EDIT:
> Nm, the file is corrupted.


Wat does dat mean, d file I uploaded is corrupted or which?

Wait I'll also upload it when I reach home...


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Wat does dat mean, d file I uploaded is corrupted or which?
> 
> Wait I'll also upload it when I reach home...



The file you uploaded is corrupted. Verified via different browsers in Win7 and Xubuntu.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> The file you uploaded is corrupted. Verified via different browsers in Win7 and Xubuntu.


So d file u uploaded is working or what?


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> So d file u uploaded is working or what?


How could mine work if the original doesn't? 

I tried unzipping it only after I had reupped the file to mediafire and posted the link. 

Anyhow, why don't you just upload the xls to mediafire or some other web site?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll, I'm in office and here those file sharing sites don't work

Ok guys this is d original file
*cid-c8c36f09126a9747.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Documents/ALL|_purspose|_Excel|_sheet|_|51|6.xls


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 18, 2009)

*www.tp2location.com/


----------



## Rohit Setia (Feb 26, 2009)

How can this ms-excel worksheet help us ? can anyone tell ?


----------



## ajith025 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the links.... and all replies...

here is a good one mentioned in the first website.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_telephone_numbering_in_India


----------



## umangm (Apr 5, 2009)

found out - indiatrace.com - take a look.. Very similar..to help trace mobile numbers plus many more traces like vehicle...  *www.indiatrace.com checked out and found Reliance GSM info also  ..quiet updated..


----------



## eureca_eureca (Apr 8, 2009)

What us the excel file u guys are talking abt , i am curious to know


----------



## amit.jain (May 2, 2009)

Visit this link to Trace mobile phones in india 

*Trace Mobile phone location and operator in India*


----------

